# Timinskas



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi Zalgirinis,

how is going Timinskas?
I remember him very young playing for Gorizia. I should have been 20 or 21 y.o.
A nice guy that put everything on the court, something playing a litle bit over his head. The results were somehow not up to the effort he put in, he had a special hate relationship with the ring, but I always liked him as a player. :yes:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi,

Tima is doing great. Hes captain of Zalgiris. As I wrote in different thread he won Game 1 of LKL finals for us. After injuring his left wrist while dunking in preseason he missed two months and that injury costed much for Zalgiris, as we hadnt enough experienced players and addition of Chris Carawell instead of injured Tima didnt help at all, I think Carawell did more damage. So without Timinskas we won just 1 game of 6 in Euroleague and got little chances to qualify. With him back in December and new coach, Zalgiris didnt find wining ways till New Year. After it Zalgiris started playing much better and when Tanoka Beard came to club, we even got chances to qualify, but it didnt happen, so just National league left for us to win.

Timinskas is very consistent player. Usually he starts as 6th man, but Zalgiris starting lineup is different in every game, cause we have no SG, but 3 SF (Salenga, Timinskas and Stombergas) and coach decides before the game who should be in. So Tima plays from SG to PF (when Kornel David needs rest). He rebounds well, when Tanoka wasnt in Zalgiris, rebounding was weak and Timinskas was the one who fighted for every ball. What to say more... cause we have no SG and real 3pt shooter, we sometimes miss this part of game. Tima, who is a real fighter near the basket, sometimes hesitates about shooting 3s. I think thats the only thing I dont like about him. Hes a real emotonial leader of a team along with Tanoka and gives all his passion for the game. 

After NTs fiasco in Turkey, he didnt play in NT and some people said that his days in NT are over, but this season proves, that hes definetly needed and could be the only player from Zalgiris to be in NT, cause Saulius Stombergas just sucks and isnt worth to be a member with such shape.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> After NTs fiasco in Turkey, he didnt play in NT and some people said that his days in NT are over, but this season proves, that hes definetly needed and could be the only player from Zalgiris to be in NT, cause Saulius Stombergas just sucks and isnt worth to be a member with such shape.


What players are in NT atm?

i'm estonian and i have always liked how Lithuanians play. Too bad my country is weakest among baltic states.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: Timinskas*



> Originally posted by <b>Sigma</b>!
> 
> What players are in NT atm?


Well, the list of players who will be asked to join NT training camp isnt yet announced. There will be about 24 players. There can be some changes, but I think these will be asked. So here it goes:

PGs:
Jasikevicius (nothing to add)
Maskoliunas (nobody likes him, but coaches always take him)
Delininkaitis (young, I think if theres space he must be on a team, cause hes our future starting PG)
Kazevicius (waste of time)

SGs:
Macijauskas (nothing to add)
Slanina (has great season in Spain and beloved by Sireika)
Siskauskas (in Rytas he plays as SF, but in NT as SG)
Kaukenas (was a member in EC2001, but has very little chances to be in final 12th)

SFs:
Timinskas 
Stombergas (with such shape he shouldnt be in NT, but in preparation list - ok)
M.Zukauskas (personally I dont like that Sireika puts him as PF, if he plays SF, thats ok)
Danelius (plays in Wake Forest, NCAA - I dont think he has chances to join final 12th, but is asked just to see can be heplful in future)

PFs:
Songaila
Praskevicius
T.Masiulis (Sireika had some argues with him in November, so Tomas demonstratively left the team, but now Sireika says that T.Masiulis will be asked to play, and decision is his)
Zavackas (finished NCAA this season, same situation as Danelius)

PF/C
Kuzminskas (young and promising, but has very little chances to be in final 12th)

Cs:
Ilgauskas (please say yes for NT)
E.Zukauskas (nothing to add)
Einikis (only if Ilgauskas says no)
K.Lavrinovicius (waste of time)

I hope Sabas still be asked to join the team, though he says hes too old 
Salenga, D.Lavrinovicius and others could be asked, but just for training camp, if injuries or so. Maybe some young players as Jankunas, who just turned 19, but takes doubles-doubles in almost all the games he plays in second league of Lithuania (had 48 points and 22 rebs in first final game, he led his team to 4-0 in finals, though nobody thought they gonna make playoffs).


----------

